# Hattie getting bigger!



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

I just looked at Hattie and realised she has grown quite a lot in 2 weeks since she first arrived with us!

We took her to her second puppy playgroup last night and what a difference from last week! Then she wouldn't leave our side and was really wary. Last night she wanted to play with everyone and was running around and barking like a maniac! What a difference a week can make in a puppy's life!

Eleanor


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

She is beautiful - I do love her curls. Yes they certainly do grow up so fast.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Eleanor she is just adorable looking! She looks so content and looks like she's smiling. That is a fab picture....I want to keep looking at it! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Eleanor she's a doll. Take some pictures of her next to a constant, a teddy, a shoe etc so you can see how much she is growing, great to look back on, makes a great time line xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a lovely picture of Hattie, she looks so chilled and relaxed. One very happy doggie.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

That's one content little baby! Bless her...not a manic bone her body in that photo x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Hattie is just adorable... LOVE her coat, it looks so rich in colour and thick 
xx


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for your kind words about Hattie.

She has just been off lead for the first time in the local park! She stayed close and had a great time playing with a large black cockapoo called Dexter that we met there. Cockapoos are everywhere!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is so cute and squeezable!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is totally adorable,what a gorgeous puppy!! xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

She is absolutely adorable, I love her coat, bless her little paws!


----------



## Drea (Aug 4, 2012)

Awwww. I love when they nap on you! My Kiko is 13 weeks now too. Your puppy has such a beautiful curly coat!

I will post a funny napping pic of Kiko too!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hattie is stunning .. and I know all about the difference a week can make in a puppy's life ... enjoy your gorgeous girl, especially those fun puppy playtimes .. they grow up sooooo quickly .... my Fudge is already acting so grown up at times .. only sometimes though lol


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Drea said:


> Awwww. I love when they nap on you! My Kiko is 13 weeks now too. Your puppy has such a beautiful curly coat!
> 
> I will post a funny napping pic of Kiko too!


Please do! Kiko looks gorgeous!


----------

